# bought second hand 3gs but cant upgrrade or create my own itunes account



## CloverJ (Mar 15, 2012)

hey guys.

wondering if u could help me. I bought a 3gs second hand as my work phone dont wanna get my good phone fecked up at work but it is still synced with the last guys itunes account and all his apps are there i want my own. 

Now if i do a hard reset will this allow me to sync it with my itunes account dont waana ddelte everything if it wont?

Thanks in adavance for the help guys


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check this out:

How to use multiple iPods, iPads, or iPhones with one computer


----------

